# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  Free fretboard chord template. New and improved!

## NewsFetcher

JazzMando What's New -  Found a cool chord you don't want to forget, or want to share with a friend? Use our free chord template. Print out the *PDF* file and make more blank copies for yourself when inspiration strikes!

  One of our most popular downloads (next to our free *FFcP* exercises) has been our mandolin chord fretboard template. If you're wanting to map out or transpose a chord progression, you've got a blank chart to document your discoveries. You can print multiple copies or photocopy your original.

  A problem we've run into is drawing out chords that reach beyond the *12th* fret, so we've created an enhanced version with space all the way up to the 17th fret. We've also included fret markers at fret *5,* *7*,  and *12*. This should help you get the full power of the transposable nature of this wonderful instrument. 

  Explore some of the other helpful downloads, including the aforementioned FFcP studies. It's one of the most visited pages of the site.

Jazzmando Extended Fretboard Chord Template _New!_


Check out more Free Downloads: 




More news...

----------

